# Help! My first Ooth!



## atlfrog (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello, people. I just got my oothes today and I was wondering how I care for the oothes? I know the care of the nymphs, just never cared for the egg case before. Can anyone help me!  The mantids are Oxyothestis Dumonti (N. African Grass Mantis)


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok first find a container. You can hotglue the back of the ooth to the side of the container. or you can hook it up to a string. The guys will fill in details.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 3, 2007)

I read around here that you should keep the ooth at the same temperature and humidity as you would for the nymphs.


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2007)

> I read around here that you should keep the ooth at the same temperature and humidity as you would for the nymphs.


Yes. Just make sure that you hang it in the proper orientation so the nymphs can emerge. If it is a species that hatches out a large amount keep that in mind because moving/seperating them is difficult. I normally keep them all together for awhile.


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 16, 2007)

hi i jus bred my african mantis, i dont know of what orogin it is

but i was wondering dou have to stick the ooth up or can u just lay it on its back on the bottom of the container???


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 16, 2007)

The ootheca for this species is extremely small, hotglue to the ootheca will probably burn the ooth if you don't have the stick connected to the ooth. I would suggest pinned it to the side og the container if you only have the ootheca. If the ooth comes with a stick, you can hot glue the stick to the side of the wall. Keep the ootheca warm at around 85-90F, spray once every 3-4 day. Each ootheca hatched out 10-15 nymphs. They are very cannibalistic and feed constantly so have your fruit flies culture ready or prepare to face heavy casualty. Good luck


----------

